# BEGINNER, WHAT KAYAK SHOULD I BUY? ALSO LOOKING FOR OTHER RIVER MOM'S!!



## Svadhisthana (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to this sport, my husband and I have a raft, but I am really interested in learning to kayak. I am hoping for some good suggestions! I am 5' 105lbs. I am looking for something that I could learn to play around in as well as run rivers in! I have been looking at getting the Jackson fun 2, but not settled yet, as I think I might be to small for it?? Also I am looking for some family rafters that like to get out on the river with their kiddo's I have three kids, two boys one 7 and the other 4 and I have a little girl who is 16 months!
Thanks for any help!


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

I like that youre looking to buy a product make in the good old us of a. The fun2 would make a fine choice. A fun3 would be easier to learn in and resale. If your not totally into surfing I'd think about a Hero. They front surf and spin real nice plus they are very stable and run ANYTHING well. Also, the resale appeal is better with the "standard" size models. Its just harder to move a Little Hero or Super Hero vs a std hero. Samething goes for the funs. ppl buy the fun1 for kids. But the fun2 seems to get skipped for the fun3 and the 4fun is a bit on the big side. I boat a Hero on everything.. except when surfing. Then I pull out the play boat. (project 52) I just think the Hero is an awsome boat that most ppl can jump in and have a good time. enjoy


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

My wife is your size and she paddles the 2 fun and really likes it. Sure its a bit big for flatwater cartwheels but as a river running playboat, its probably the best.


----------



## Svadhisthana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## malberry (Feb 17, 2011)

I just started boating a few weeks ago and got the wave sport diesel 60. I'm 5' also, 110, and it fits great!


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

Just so you know, Jackson makes a Fun 1.5 that might work for your needs. You should sit in one, at the very least, to rule out fit problems. I'm just under 5'3" 105 lbs and I thought the Fun 1.5 fit uncomfortably even on the shop floor. It is designed for kids, not adult women, so the numbers given on their website won't tell you enough.

The 2 Fun was just "2 BIG" overall. All the adult WW boats I tried felt like wide barges/barrels to me, forcing me to splay legs out to the sides too much to make contact with the thigh braces.

I also tried a Liquid Logic Remix 47 that seemed OK on the shop floor but pressed my hips at two points when I gave it an initial flat-water test. Noticed the discomfort after only a few minutes of paddling.

I ended up buying a Jackson Side Kick. This is NOT the same as the Little Hero though they look somewhat similar--the Side Kick is narrower and lower as well as shorter. While it is not a playboat, I just wanted something to practice basic WW skills with, and it does fine for that. I imagine it will be easy to sell if I ever want to...lots of kids around.


----------



## kateb (May 26, 2009)

I paddled a 2Fun (which I think is the same as the Fun2, but I'm not sure) for a while and I loved it. Thought it was pretty forgiving to roll. I'm 5'5" and it was a good size.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I also learned in a 2Fun. An absolutely great boat. I am 5'5".


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Ten Mile Creek Kayaks...*

There a quite few options, for you the Wave Sport 48 Fuse or 60 Diesel are both great. The Fuse will give you more play and the Diesel more stability and quicker confidence running big class water. Also I have two 35 Fuse's in stock witch would be a great boat for the kids and can not bet the price. Super cool looking Red, White and Blue like a Rocket Pop... They are little bigger than the 1.5 Fun and also more stable. There are also USA made and there is some great info online.

Fuse - Wave Sport Kayaks

Another American made option is a Crossover, something for flat water and river that has storage capacity. The Liquiddlogic Remix XP 9-10, is one of my best selling boats. Supper stable easy to roll and can do over nighters with ease. Also when there are those times of lake or Reservoir paddling excels there to with a drop down skag. Nice to have that options here in Colorado, specially in Steamboat when the river runs to low. 

Liquidlogic Kayaks

Any questions feel free to call TMCK, would be happy to have a opportunity to help you out. 

Frisco Kayaks, Demos, Lessons, Kayaking and Rafting Gear

Keep The Hairy Side Up.....


----------



## Svadhisthana (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow thank you so much for the info!!!


----------



## sglass123 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm your size , 5' 102 lbs. The fun 2 won't be too small for you, it'll be too big if anything, I've never actually paddled that boat, but it feels big on dry land. I have paddled the1.5 and that too small, very tippy especially for a beginner. 

I paddle the Star which is more of a river runner that a play boat on me, but I can surf it great just can't throw it around and I feel comfortable in it in class 3. I also paddle the Little Hero. That would be the boat that I'd recommend for just starting out, but still wanting to surf a little. You'll feel comfortable going down rivers in it and would be fine in it if you decide to step it up a bit too. Plus, the Little Hero is now considered a kids boat so it's cheaper! The Diesel 60 might be a good choice too, just not as familiar with it.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

If you're thinking of a Fun series you should also demo the Wavesport Fuse. I've owned both, paddled em on many of the save rivers, and IMHO the Fuse is a superior boat for a number of reasons. 

Of course your mileage may vary. Good luck in your search.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I'm about your size and I'm in a Jackson Sidekick. I love it, but I don't do much playboating. I tried a 2Fun a while ago, but just couldn't get comfortable. I'd say the Fun 1.5 or the Sidekick would be great boats to demo.
Another great option would be a Wavesport Siren if you can find one. I had one for many years and sold it. Kinda wish I'd kept it. It got a bad rap, but I still think it's a great boat to learn in and you could probably pick one up really cheap. (I'm probably going to catch hell, but you might just love that boat. I did).

Kim


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

hey Svadhisthana, Sounds like you got some great boat advice! & I wanted to invite you on over to the River Mamma's Thread! I started it a few years ago, & it has ebbed & flowed as all things do... but got a recent bump & has been alive & well again! Have fun out there on the water! (in your own boat & with your kids!)


----------

